# Introduction to a self help book I am writing



## rogerblingham (Oct 26, 2015)

*To be effective, the author must record all improbable conclusions out of his observations. It is for the reader to accept or discard. More often than not, the reader would come to the author precisely for these inputs.*


----------



## Hairball (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm a little foggy here. What is the self-help objective?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 29, 2015)

Your writing is always off-beat and interesting; the analogy between naked bodies and naked intentions or feelings looks valid, though I'd need to read more to see where you're going with it.

There were a couple of missing words in there, by the way.



> I dropped the shame completely on the day I *saw fully* grown up naked body of my life partner.




Missing 'the'.




> The pieces of the observations from the interpretation have started gushing out from me in the *form words*.




Missing 'of'.

I'll hope to see more of your writing in the future. :thumbl:

HC


----------

